# Fair Decorating



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

We aren't new to the decorating above your stalls for fair week, but I want to make some modifications this year. In past years I've taken wood and just sharpied their names onto the wood w/ stencils.. which is a tad boring for name plates. I want to do something better this year. Does anyone have anything creative that they do & want to share? Pictures would be great!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We take some nice table cloth that we have not used in a while and hang it above with a typed up and laminated paper with there info and staple it on to the cloth.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

And we use grape vines, leaves, curtain rods, hats, etc to add more decoration if needed.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know how your fair stalls work. But for the goats, we have wire(wire as in barred...) fences about 4x6 feet or so, and they hang clothesline above the stalls. I them use foamboard to create a poster, and hang it up there with duct tape and office rings... The posters, I print out letters from the computer, and cut and paste them on, and then, glitter glue around it and add some ribbon around the edges of the posters. I use gradients and ombre colors in the letters and colorcode accordingly. Here's a few pictures.... The first is one hanging, mine is on the left for last year, and the second is mine for this year. Good luck!!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I am also trying to brainstorm for Fair Decorations....I know that my goats love to eat Ribbons!!! I have used fabric in the past to line our tack room/hang out spot. That seems to work well. I have also seen banners made from Vista Print (or places like that). One year we used green bandannas and green stars from the dollar store and hung them from the curtain line and gathered them with Rafia. Another option is tying watering cans on tall posts and filling them with flowers.


----------



## BuckeyeRacket (Nov 2, 2013)

These are what we use. We also have ones shaped like chickens and ducks but those are yet to be unpacked. I like these because you can make each one look like that kid's animal. We usually attach them to a wire strung through a 'country' style curtain or to a board painted to reflect that year's fair theme.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

As a 4H leader and the one who seems to get chosen to do decorations every year (by kids, parents and the other 4H leader of the group) I try to do something with the theme every year. This year we raised money to buy bandanas (black and red, our club colors). I sewed them together alternating colors to make valances above our stalls. This will be the base for years to come. Anyways, I try to do something that incorporates the fair theme. This year it is Blue Jeans and Country Dreams. So I had people donate old blue jeans. I cut the pockets off the jeans and put the animals names on them with puffy paint. These will be hung in front of our curtains with twine and wooden clothes pins. Also having the clothes pins will allow the kids to hang their ribbons high enough that the goats won't eat them, because we all know how goats love the taste of ribbons. LOL!


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's another idea. I made these last year. I made smaller ones for the small animals and larger ones for the kids and their horses.


----------



## codypaints (Jul 15, 2014)

I am the "goat leader", which means my kids are the only ones in our club who show goats (not that we know that much about goats, its only our 2nd year of goats OR 4H) and we are required to decorate a 3' x 4' board with promotional materials. I did find a printout from Iowa State with goat meat cuts but wanting to do more. Ideas? There is a little slot in the board for handouts (tri-fold paper) but I would like to decorate it in some fashion, as this is part of the herdsman competition between clubs. Suggestions?


----------

